# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #7912 napoli, Ζωγράφου

## DeathDeal

Νέος κόμβος σε αναζήτηση link. Εξοπλισμός δεν έχει ακόμα αγορασθεί καθώς υπάρχει διάθεση για παραπάνω από μια απλή client σύνδεση, εφόσον βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο εξυπηρετήσει και άλλους στην περιοχή. Η εύκολη λύση είναι σύνδεση στο AP ΑWMN-240 (Winner), αλλά θα είναι αρκετά μακρινό link και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς το δικό μου AP, του ngia και άλλα στην περιοχή Ζωγράφου-Γουδί δεν είναι προσβάσιμα. Αν υπάρχουν άλλοι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι στην περιοχή και μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να βολέψουμε ο ένας τον άλλο post please. 
Wind node page

p.s.
Σκεφτόμαστε να σηκώσουμε και κατευθυντικό AP στου apari (μιας και είναι πολύ κοντά στον ngia). Αν δεν βρεθούν υποψήφιοι clients αυτό μάλλον θα μετατραπεί σε bb υλοποίηση. Όσοι ενδιαφερόμενοι εκδηλωθείτε.

----------


## verano

> Νέος κόμβος σε αναζήτηση link. Εξοπλισμός δεν έχει ακόμα αγορασθεί καθώς υπάρχει διάθεση για παραπάνω από μια απλή client σύνδεση, εφόσον βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο εξυπηρετήσει και άλλους στην περιοχή. Η εύκολη λύση είναι σύνδεση στο AP ΑWMN-240 (Winner), αλλά θα είναι αρκετά μακρινό link και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς το δικό μου AP, του ngia και άλλα στην περιοχή Ζωγράφου-Γουδί δεν είναι προσβάσιμα. Αν υπάρχουν άλλοι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι στην περιοχή και μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να βολέψουμε ο ένας τον άλλο post please. 
> Wind node page
> 
> p.s.
> Σκεφτόμαστε να σηκώσουμε και κατευθυντικό AP στου apari (μιας και είναι πολύ κοντά στον ngia). Αν δεν βρεθούν υποψήφιοι clients αυτό μάλλον θα μετατραπεί σε bb υλοποίηση. Όσοι ενδιαφερόμενοι εκδηλωθείτε.


Έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό στα 5 για δύο ΒΒs εδώ και καιρό.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει τσέκαρέ με στο WIND και επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.

----------


## DeathDeal

> Έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό στα 5 για δύο ΒΒs εδώ και καιρό.
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει τσέκαρέ με στο WIND και επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.


Από ότι βλέπω στο wind είναι κάπως απίθανο να βγει link. Επειδή ξέχασα να τ ο τονίσω, καλή θέα υπάρχει κυρίως προς Αμπελοκήπους μεριά και ολίγον προς Παπάγου. Προς τις άλλες κατευθύνσεις μας κόβουν πολυκατοικίες αρκετά ψηλές. Δεν έχω βέβαια από την άλλη υπολογίσει το ενδεχόμενο να σηκωθεί ιστός, οπότε όλα είναι πιθανά. Θα κοιτάξω το συντομότερο να βγάλω και καμιά photo.

----------


## verano

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από verano
> 
> Έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό στα 5 για δύο ΒΒs εδώ και καιρό.
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει τσέκαρέ με στο WIND και επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.
> 
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω στο wind είναι κάπως απίθανο να βγει link. Επειδή ξέχασα να τ ο τονίσω, καλή θέα υπάρχει κυρίως προς Αμπελοκήπους μεριά και ολίγον προς Παπάγου. Προς τις άλλες κατευθύνσεις μας κόβουν πολυκατοικίες αρκετά ψηλές. Δεν έχω βέβαια από την άλλη υπολογίσει το ενδεχόμενο να σηκωθεί ιστός, οπότε όλα είναι πιθανά. Θα κοιτάξω το συντομότερο να βγάλω και καμιά photo.


Όπως αγαπάς! Ενόχλησέ με όταν οργανώσεις σκανάρισμα, κλπ.

----------


## jockium

> Νέος κόμβος σε αναζήτηση link. Εξοπλισμός δεν έχει ακόμα αγορασθεί καθώς υπάρχει διάθεση για παραπάνω από μια απλή client σύνδεση, εφόσον βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο εξυπηρετήσει και άλλους στην περιοχή. Η εύκολη λύση είναι σύνδεση στο AP ΑWMN-240 (Winner), αλλά θα είναι αρκετά μακρινό link και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Δυστυχώς το δικό μου AP, του ngia και άλλα στην περιοχή Ζωγράφου-Γουδί δεν είναι προσβάσιμα. Αν υπάρχουν άλλοι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι στην περιοχή και μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να βολέψουμε ο ένας τον άλλο post please. 
> Wind node page
> 
> p.s.
> Σκεφτόμαστε να σηκώσουμε και κατευθυντικό AP στου apari (μιας και είναι πολύ κοντά στον ngia). Αν δεν βρεθούν υποψήφιοι clients αυτό μάλλον θα μετατραπεί σε bb υλοποίηση. Όσοι ενδιαφερόμενοι εκδηλωθείτε.



Καλησπέρα,

Σήμερα κάνοντας κάτι δοκιμές στην ταράτσα (Node #442, Σύνορα Ν.Ψυχικού/Αμπελοκήπων/Πολύγωνο) μου προς αναζήτηση BB link στα 5GHz , συνδέθηκα -χωρίς καθόλου προσπάθεια/στόχευση γιατί δεν είχα πρόχειρο το Laptop- πάνω σε ενα AP σου (test2/awmn7912). Να υποθέσω πως δεν έχεις κάποιο DHCP στημένο γιατί δεν μου έδινε IP. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι client στον nemecis, αλλά έχω στην διάθεσή μου 2 Interfaces σε (a) και τουλάχιστον 1 σε (b) που σκεφτόμουνα να χρησιμοποιήσω σαν AP...

Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι, να κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή, ειδοποίησε..

Thnx...
Jocker

----------


## DeathDeal

Ευχαρίστως. Ο napoli δεν συνδέεται πουθενά αυτή τη στιγμή οπότε λογικό να μην υπάρχει dhcp. Απλά είχαμε στα σκαριά link με kk (#2822) το οποίο δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα, και εσύ ο kk και ο napoli είστε σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία. Γι'αυτό τον έπιασες άνετα μιας και σχεδόν πάνω σου στοχεύει το δικό του if. Ο napoli έχει ifs γα 2+1 bb +1 AP. Απλά μιας και δεν έχει ακόμα βγει με κανένα if στο awmn δεν πάνε πολύ μπροστά τα πράματα. Άμα θες να κάνουμε link τώρα όπως είναι τα πράγματα, no prob αλλά περισσότερο εσύ θα μας εξυπηρετήσεις παρά εμείς εσένα  ::  . Άμα ενδιαφέρεσαι ακόμα στείλε μου pm με κινητό τηλ. κλπ ή να σου δώσω εγώ το δικό μου να τα πούμε πιο άμεσα. Αυτά.

p.s.
υπάρχει biquad που εκπέμπει βόρεια-βορειοδυτικά σε b για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για bb. Δε θυμάμαι channel αλλά πρέπει να έχει ssid με awmn-7912.

----------


## Winner

Παιδιά χίλια συγγνώμη.

Το link με kk έπρεπε να έχει βγει εδώ και βδομάδες, απλά έχω μπλέξει.
Θα βρω σίγουρα χρόνο να γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες.

btw υπάρχει κι άλλη εναλλακτική με νέο γείτονα.
Θα βρούμε την καλύτερη λύση όπως και να χει.

----------


## DeathDeal

Εχθές σταθεροποιήθηκε-μονιμοποιήθηκε bb link με ZeroPoint #6622 σε 802.11a. Μένει να γίνει το bb με kk και ενδεχομένως αργότερα άλλο ένα. Το ap με ssid awmn-7912-AP_BBtest αν και όχι πλήρως έτοιμο μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει πελάτες φτάνει να το πιάνετε (για την ώρα βασίζεται σε μια biquad όπως έχω πει παραπάνω). Τρέχει και dhcp server οπότε είναι κάπως ok τα πράγματα. Αυτά.

----------


## freenet

Αν και αργά και καθυστερημένα ειδα το σχετικο thread.Εχω ηδη στειλει μηνυμα στον napoli και εχω δημοσιοποιησει στο thread του κομβου μου οτι πιανω πολύ δυνατα το ΑΡ σου με την ομνι μου.
Ενδιαφέρομαι για λινκ.Εσείς μπορείτε να με σκανάρετε το ίδιο δυνατά?Γενικά το σήμα που σας πιάνω είναι απο -69 μεχρι -72.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=268233#268233

----------


## freenet

παιδιά τελικά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για λινκ?

----------


## DeathDeal

Αν βγει το link με kk δεν μας μένει if για άμεσο 3o bb μιας και στο routerboard έχουμε 3 cm6. Αν μπει και 4η, πράγμα που δε βλέπω να γίνεται σύντομα, το συζητάμε. Πάντως σε scan που εγώ έκανα έπιασα το δικό σου ap με πολύ χάλια σήμα (-90 κάπου εκεί).

----------


## freenet

Λογικο γιατι με τον κομβο σου δεν εχω καθολου οπτικη επαφη με πανυψηλες πολυακτοικιες προς την κατευθυνση που εισαι

----------


## DeathDeal

> Λογικο γιατι με τον κομβο σου δεν εχω καθολου οπτικη επαφη με πανυψηλες πολυακτοικιες προς την κατευθυνση που εισαι


μιλάω για scan που εγώ έκανα από την ταράτσα του napoli, και με το ap του και με 352 cisco on the move. Δεν αναφέρομαι στον δικό μου κόμβο. Όπως και να έχει αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ifs και συν τοις άλλοις κινούμαστε και λίγο αργά όπως θα παρατήρησες...

----------


## Winner

DeathDeal αν μπορείτε να βγάλετε με freenet που είστε και κοντά θα ήταν προτιμότερο.
Δείτε το μήπως βγαίνει.
Τον kk θα βρω να τον ρίξω κάπου, δεν σκάμε.

----------


## DeathDeal

Αφού μελέτησα τις photo των 2 κόμβων (napoli & freenet) μπορώ να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή των 2 κόμβων, εκτός αν υπάρχει και νοτιοανατολική photo από πλευράς freenet και φαίνεται εκέι ο napoli (αν και λόγω διαφοράς υψομέτρου και μεγάλων εμποδίων χλωμό το κόβω). Παρόλα αυτά, όταν μπει το 2ο πιάτο θα το στρέψω προς την κατεύθυνσή του να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει. Πιστεύω αυτό να γίνει σύντομα. Μέχρι τότε stand by.

----------


## freenet

Έχετε κάνει κάτι παιδιά με το πιάτο για να δοκιμάσουμε?

----------


## pathfinder

Μηπως ενδιαφερεσαι για κανα BB link ?

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ πιάνω το 802.11b AP σου!
θες να δοκιμάσουμε για κάνα BB σε 802.11a?
ο napoli σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται? γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει?

----------


## pathfinder

Και το δικο σου το AP το πιανω!!!Το AP Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι σε ενα πανελ σε B απο εκει που ειναι δεν εχω οπτικη μαζι σου λογω ενος δωματος που υπαρχει ...προφανως με πιανεις με καποια ανακλαση κυματος. Κατσε να το γυρισω προς τα εσενα να το δουμε πιο καλα αλλα για πιατο χλωμο το κοβω! Ειδωμεν ομως!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως να βρεθούμε οι 4 μας γιατί έχω χάσει την μπάλα???  ::

----------


## freenet

ohhhh yesss meeting!!!!

----------


## pathfinder

> ohhhh yesss meeting!!!!


Ε αντε ολο το λεμε και δεν κανουμε αντε για κοπιαστε προς τα εδω που εχει χωρο!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν Πέμπτη, 14/12/06 σε πιανού την ταράτσα? Freenet 15.00 τι κάνεις?
να ρθω απο εκεί?

----------


## pathfinder

> Λοιπόν Πέμπτη, 14/12/06 σε πιανού την ταράτσα? Freenet 15.00 τι κάνεις?
> να ρθω απο εκεί?


Εγω δεν μπορω μεσημερια μονο σαββατακυριακα και παρασκευη μεσημερι μπορω!

----------


## DeathDeal

Ο κόμβος napoli θα βγάλει bb link μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα. Αναζητείται το 2ο άκρο. Κατά προτίμηση κάποιοι που να πιάνουν το ap του για να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι μπορεί να βγει.

----------


## lambrosk

> Ο κόμβος napoli θα βγάλει bb link μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα. Αναζητείται το 2ο άκρο. Κατά προτίμηση κάποιοι που να πιάνουν το ap του για να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι μπορεί να βγει.


Θα έρθεις και εσύ εδώ? να κανονίσουμε?

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350626#350626

----------


## pathfinder

> Ο κόμβος napoli θα βγάλει bb link μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα. Αναζητείται το 2ο άκρο. Κατά προτίμηση κάποιοι που να πιάνουν το ap του για να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι μπορεί να βγει.


Το Ap Εγω το πιανω αν και δεν εχω κεντραρει !

----------


## DeathDeal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DeathDeal
> 
> Ο κόμβος napoli θα βγάλει bb link μέσα σε αυτό το μήνα. Αναζητείται το 2ο άκρο. Κατά προτίμηση κάποιοι που να πιάνουν το ap του για να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι μπορεί να βγει.
> 
> 
> Θα έρθεις και εσύ εδώ? να κανονίσουμε?
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350626#350626


Δυστυχώς έχω κανονίσει κάτι για σήμερα οπότε δύσκολο. 
@Pathfinder απάντησα στο mail σου. Πιστεύω μπορούμε να βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## lambrosk

Κρίμα μιας και ενδιαφέρεσαι για ΒΒ...
σε περιμένουμε στο επόμενο...  ::  

και εγω σε πιάνω αστόχευτος...  ::

----------


## kathikis

γεια σας.ειμαι ο kathikis (#1101 ::  και βρισκομαι στην εστια απο τη μερια της ηρωων πολυτεχνειου.ειμαι στο δευτερο οροφο.εκανα scan,πιανω τον freenet και κανα δυο αλλους διπλα αλλα δυστυχως καμια οπτικη επαφη με καποιον,εκτος ενος backbone που δεν απανταει σε pm. μηπως τυχαινει να υπαρχει καποιο routerboard διαθεσιμο για πωληση ωστε να ανεβασω την κεραια πιο ψηλα και να συνδεθω?ευχαριστω

----------


## dti

> μηπως τυχαινει να υπαρχει καποιο routerboard διαθεσιμο για πωληση ωστε να ανεβασω την κεραια πιο ψηλα και να συνδεθω?ευχαριστω


Έχεις pm.  ::

----------


## CostasECS

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για link.Τον κόμβο τον πιάνω μιας και ήμουν 6 μήνες πελάτης στον Napoli.Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 2bb και μπορώ να πάω στο 3ο.Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον τότε reply ή pm να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## yorgos

Deathdeal θα σε ενδιέφερε να κάνουμε μαζί λινκ? Ο φίλος και γείτονας μου elec #14455 είναι ιδανική περίπτωση  ::   ::  
Κάνε μου ένα πμ, πρέπει να μιλήσουμε  ::

----------

